# Timberdoodles



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

I've seen a few this week while rabbit hunting and decided this morning to take the dog out and let him get in them briars. Had three flushes and only one bird to show for it, did make the mistake of not switching loads and the #6 shot I used for rabbits put a hurting on this bird. EZ clean I guess.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

awsome they sure are fun usualy hold good for the dogs congrats


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

Heading for my favorite woodcock haunt tomorrow. Weather and full moon should have them on the move. 20 ga 7 1/2s are my choice load.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

was at CC got one up. My young pointer locked up on it. We all though the dog was pointing a song bird so we just looked at her. When i went over a woodie flew out. Didn't shoot as i had a 12 with 4 shot. Good to know the young dog has some potential though.


----------

